# Ww1 italian military folding bike



## Euphman06 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi all,

Any thoughts on this bike? Thinking about picking it up. From what I know it's a bianchi model 1912 but don't know much about them after that.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 30, 2021)

Is this the same bike that has been on ebay forever, ( ebay item # 303571463020 ) from Athens, Greece with an asking price of $2,100.00 or best offer, I believe.  Interesting bike!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 30, 2021)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Is this the same bike that has been on ebay forever, ( ebay item # 303571463020 ) from Athens, Greece with an asking price of $2,100.00 or best offer, I believe.  Interesting bike!



nope


----------

